# Should I Retire?



## velvetfoot (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm thinking about it more and more.  Work not stressful, not inspiring, don't feel any job statisfaction but someplace to go.  No real hobbies (other than home heating, lol).  Could retire on ok pension.  Wife already retired.  Will be 62 in May.


----------



## hossthehermit (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes, or maybe no. Ask your wife, go with what she sez .......


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Jags (Jan 15, 2014)

Retire.  If you find too much time on your hands, pick up a couple of days doing something you like.  It sounds like retirees like picking up work at hearth.com.


----------



## begreen (Jan 15, 2014)

What are you waiting for?


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes. By all means Yes.


----------



## yooperdave (Jan 15, 2014)

It seems that a lot of people retire and then pick up a part time or seasonal job.  But then, that wouldn't be retired now, would it?
One fella I've worked with always said that you may as well retire at 62 because you'll never make up the extra money by working till you're 65...68...etc.  
But lets address the real issues here-work doesn't inspire you-no job satisfaction-no hobbies...sounds like one of those commercials for low testosterone!!
And just how is it that she is already retired??  Not fair!
I say, go for it and retire!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 15, 2014)

Foster a hobby first. Too many guys work their whole life, then retire and their boredom causes issues at home (like the shop manager that decides to tell the wife how to do her job at home). Now, I don't know your relationship, but that's just what I've seen from others

Then the wife says "get the eff out and get a job"- those are the retires working at Home Depot


----------



## webbie (Jan 15, 2014)

Do it......but as the others have said, come up with some goals or interests. Hike, snow-shoe, learn new things, volunteer, start a little home business, spend more time answering questions on hearth.com, etc.


----------



## pen (Jan 15, 2014)

Set the date and make it happen!  Mine is January 31st........... of 2040


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 15, 2014)

If you've got a pension coming, grab it before they yank it.  It can happen quick and without warning.


----------



## Boil&Toil (Jan 15, 2014)

Scoot while the scooting's good. But make a plan for what you'll do to fill the time; I would not have a problem with that side of it - I could retire tomorrow and never not be busy (barring a winning lottery ticket, not an option...) Include your wife in the planning. If you're both in good health, there's no time like now to go ahead and travel if you have any inclination that way - another 10-20 years really ramps up your fragility.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 15, 2014)

Come to think of it, keep working. My Social Security and Medicare needs the contributions.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 16, 2014)

Dont worry ,you will find plenty to do after retirement.
Once you hit 60 its time to turn the stress of the workplace over to the next generation. One of my most important decisions lately is what kind of beer to try this week. Im lovin it.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 16, 2014)

My plan is to retire at 62 (54 as of Jan. 7th).....at that point will have 20 years of Pension, some investments, and _maybe collect_ Social Security. My actual date is 2025, but I'm bailing out early (3 years), and will try to live without the SS benefit till it reaches it's prime. If it's affordable to do it now, go for it, as long as all your ducks are in a row


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 16, 2014)

pen said:


> Set the date and make it happen!  Mine is January 31st........... of 2040


That's my 70th birthday


----------



## webbie (Jan 16, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> That's my 70th birthday



Which I think is just about the time that the current folks who wanna mess with SS want you to retire. There is actually a debate all over the advanced world about "the age"......I think it's now 66? At least for folks my age. 

I have to agree with Seasoned. Sure, each person is different but I feel as if I've fought my battles and need to make decisions like what to eat for breakfast instead of monthly capital expenditures.....


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2014)

I am making plans that do not include SS as part of the retirement. I figure that is the safest way.  If it is still running, then good for me, but I plan on retiring long before SS says I can.  For peeps born after 1960... 67 is the full retirement age (currently) with early retirement set at 62 (with a 30% reduction in SS payout).  Medicare still kicks in at 65 for all.


----------



## Frank Nuhfer (Jan 16, 2014)

You need four things in retirement.  First you need your health.  So keep going to the doctor, don't neglect that pain in the stomach or back etc.  If you are sick or worse yet, sick and don't know it, it kind of ruins your retirement.  Secondly, you need hobbies.  People who say "when I retire, I am going to play golf" or "travel" or whatever, are going to be bored.  Hobbies are something you do all your life, and you need more than one.  Thirdly you need friends.  You need friends inside and outside of your comfort zone.  Start in your own neighborhood and organize a block party or have a Superbowl party and invite the neighbors.  Join the Lions club, or Optimist club or volunteer at your church or school or where ever they need help.  Join a breakfast group that eats out once a week for example.  Lastly, you need money to do the above.  So health, hobbies, friends and money.


----------



## Ehouse (Jan 16, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> My plan is to retire at 62 (54 as of Jan. 7th).....at that point will have 20 years of Pension, some investments, and _maybe collect_ Social Security. My actual date is 2025, but I'm bailing out early (3 years), and will try to live without the SS benefit till it reaches it's prime. If it's affordable to do it now, go for it, as long as all your ducks are in a row




Happy belated, Jan. 7 birthday.  Me too!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 16, 2014)

Retirement is "playtime"  If your health is still good. Time to do the things you WANT to do instead of the things you HAVE to do. Its also your last chance to get through that bucket list.
Have fun before the body gives out......its all downhill from there. Start now if you can afford it.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 16, 2014)

I say go for it, Karl, if you can afford it. I will also be 62 in May & plan on staying at the current job until 2017, if I live that long. I haven't checked into SS & what  can get if go out in May. I don't think it'll be a whole lot, since I already have a reduced CSRS pension & Ronald Reagan came up with the "Double-Dipper" law back in to 80s...


----------



## razerface (Jan 16, 2014)

retire! other people need jobs! LOL,, i have 5 more years to go.


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 16, 2014)

I think the question is: Why should you retire?


----------



## bassJAM (Jan 16, 2014)

My girlfriend’s dad is in his early 70’s.  I think he retired once already, but he likes being around people, and I think he’s slightly scared his wife will keep him too busy at home if he’s idle so he keeps going back to work.  Right now he works for an upper scale car dealership picking up customers’ cars from their homes and taking them in for service, or even driving several hours to drop them off for those customers who buy cars sight-unseen.  I think they only pay like $10/hour, but he drives German sports cars all day and it helps pay for hobbies.  I think a low stress job like that would be nice one day when I’m done with my “grown-up” job.


----------



## Jags (Jan 16, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> I think the question is: Why should you retire?



Actually - I think the question should be "Why not?".


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 16, 2014)

Why not? I think others have posted that. You may end up less fulfilled than before. From my limited time observing folks,its more often true than not, that people don't change. It sounds to me from the OP's written words that he's less interested in retiring than bored/unfulfilled by his job.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 16, 2014)

I cant imagine many jobs being as exiting and fulfilling as your home life and leisure time activities. If thats the case are you working to live or "living to work"


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 16, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I cant imagine many jobs being as exiting and fulfilling as your home life and leisure time activities. If thats the case are you working to live or "living to work"


 

Neither can I, but we're not the OP.


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 16, 2014)

My father (now 93) used to do speeches for AARP, he had a favorite one about "old" retires and "young" retirees and that the "old" ones weren't necessarily old and the "young" ones weren't necessarily young. The "young" ones were active and had busy calendars of things they like to do, the "old" ones just sat down on the couch and watched TV, after few years that's about all they could do. He is and was a major advocate that prior to retiring that you should spend a couple of years planning for retirement as these days the odds are you may be retired for as long as you worked.


----------



## maple1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ehouse said:


> Happy belated, Jan. 7 birthday.  Me too!



Ha, me too! Beers all around!

As for the topic, I think I'm on the Freedom 85 Plan...


----------



## simple.serf (Jan 16, 2014)

My boss just congratulated me on my 10 year anniversary last Friday. If I stay in my current job, I have 38 more years or thereabouts until I can retire. If you have some hobbies to stay busy with, retire. Hell, we have the farm, I have my antique engine hobby, and I am a member of our Local Vikings lodge.

Now, If We can Just make Money on the farm....


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been "retired" for a few years now, thanks to my generous and understanding husband.  I'm in my mid-50s.  I started dialing way back on work in 2006, and steadily reduced my commitment for the next handful of years.  I'd have to go check our records, but I *think* that I last pulled a W-2 in 2010...  there wasn't a "gold watch" day so I'd really have to look it up.

If your wife has already retired, WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?   I can't wait until my husband is ready to retire as well!  Don't waste another minute of the time you'll have together if you don't have to!


----------



## jharkin (Jan 17, 2014)

Frank Nuhfer said:


> You need four things in retirement.  First you need your health.  So keep going to the doctor, don't neglect that pain in the stomach or back etc.  If you are sick or worse yet, sick and don't know it, it kind of ruins your retirement.  Secondly, you need hobbies.  People who say "when I retire, I am going to play golf" or "travel" or whatever, are going to be bored.  Hobbies are something you do all your life, and you need more than one.  Thirdly you need friends.  You need friends inside and outside of your comfort zone.  Start in your own neighborhood and organize a block party or have a Superbowl party and invite the neighbors.  Join the Lions club, or Optimist club or volunteer at your church or school or where ever they need help.  Join a breakfast group that eats out once a week for example.  Lastly, you need money to do the above.  So health, hobbies, friends and money.




This is soooooo true.  My MIL just retired this year (mid 60s).  Financially it probably would have been to her benefit to wait a few years but she is at a point where she just hates her job and cant wait to leave. Problem is AFAIK she has no hobbies other than going shopping with my wife and spending time with her grandkids (good for us).  I can forsee her being bored but not having money to travel a lot etc due to retiring early and going back to work.

My parents are the same... no hobbies other than working.  My dad would say he "reads books".  They wil all be bored sillly if they ever retire.


OTOH, I have a freind, one of my flying club buddies who started saving aggressively in his early 20s, has no kids, got really lucky with his investments during the internet bubble days and said #(&*$# it and retired early at 40-something.  He runs a small side business, but more importantly has a lot of hobbies and is always busy and is quite happily not working at the age when most of us are in the prime of our careers.


If I could afford to I would retire tomorrow (about to turn 38) and never be bored.  Problem is I have so many hobbies id be spending a lot more money in retirement than I am working! Maybe 60 if things work out (but assuming medicare exists by then  floating private health for the 5 years to 65 could be $$$$  who knows...) ...


----------



## mass_burner (Jan 17, 2014)

jharkin said:


> OTOH, I have a freind, one of my flying club buddies who started saving aggressively in his early 20s, has no kids, got really lucky with his investments during the internet bubble days and said #(&*$# it and retired early at 40-something.  He runs a small side business, but more importantly has a lot of hobbies and is always busy and is quite happily not working at the age when most of us are in the prime of our careers.


 

he might have been lucky, but the reason he still HAS the money is "has no kids". A major money pit. Is he married? That's the other one.


----------



## jharkin (Jan 17, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> he might have been lucky, but the reason he still HAS the money is "has no kids". A major money pit. Is he married? That's the other one.



Oh absolutely.  With kids he never would have retired so young. Yep he is married, they are both retired afaik.They also live a relatively simple lifestyle, paid off the house young, etc.    Very unique case.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 17, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> he might have been lucky, but the reason he still HAS the money is "has no kids". A major money pit. Is he married? That's the other one.


Only if you chose to support your kids their whole life. Most of my siblings do this with terrible results.


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 17, 2014)

Wish I could offer some useful advice, all I can say is that if I could afford it I'd go today.  Started way early, made a few sharp left turns along the way, I've done my time.  Some of it good, some not so good.   Got everything on Frank's list (great list BTW) except $$.   It would not take a lot, but more than I can put together right now.  If you don't enjoy your current job, find something you love to do and go with it.  Even if you get paid to do it (bonus) it still ain't work anymore.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 18, 2014)

I will not wait one minute beyond the time that logistically possible for me to retire. If you can, why wait?

My date, if things don't go to sh!t, is August 1, 2030.


----------



## Scols (Jan 18, 2014)

Don't retire. Find a way to get paid for participating in one of your hobbies. Since your hobby is heating your home maybe you can sell firewood, repair chainsaws , do stove installations, be a chimney sweep, open a hearth store, etc......My hobby has always been fishing so I'm a commercial fisherman.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 18, 2014)

When I retire I'm gonna find a nice part time job doing something I like. Maybe cut down to 35-40 hours/week.


----------



## becasunshine (Jan 18, 2014)

I may be the exception to the rule.  I had very, very few hobbies or interests outside of work when I stopped.  We had just put two boys through four years of college each, with two overlapping years.  We had kids in college for six years straight, with two in college at the same time for two of those years.

Neither I nor my husband wanted any of us to be saddled with heavy debt at the end of this journey, so both my husband and I worked many hours at multiple jobs.  The kids worked too.  They each were graduated with less than one semester's debt a piece.  We wish it could have been zero debt, but college is expensive, and two kids in college at one time is very expensive.  We needed a little bit of help to get through those two years when both were in school.

I'd worked in health care for decades by the time both boys were in college, and health care is a demanding profession.  By the time both boys were through school, what remained of my "hobbies" and outside interests was largely long gone.

I had to re-build a new life.  The transition itself has provided a lot of opportunities for "enrichment."   I say that tongue in cheek.    We significantly downsized to an "empty nest" bungalow that needed love and updating and was priced accordingly. The day after I finished working my notice, we closed on our new to us house and our new life.  Two hours after signing the papers, I had a paint brush in my hand, painting over orange paint in the living room.

Downsizing is in and of itself a process, although I'm not and never have been a "hobby shopper."  You have more crap than you realize, especially after a couple of decades of raising a family.

Renovating a house will keep you busy too, especially if you are wedded to DIY as a means of saving renovation costs.

Then we decided that instead of concentrating on the loss of market value as the housing market imploded (although moving to the little bungalow in town from the typical suburban tract home before the bubble burst helped us hang onto some equity) we'd try to find a deeply discounted property in our target retirement location.  After a little over a year of looking we bought a property that meets our needs and the vast majority of our wants at a price we couldn't refuse.

Having the property is one thing- using it and enjoying it requires at least a modicum of furnishings.  I hit Craigslist, thrift shops and consignment shops, washing, scrubbing, cleaning, shining, repairing, painting and refurbishing along the way.  It was not a difficult process but spending money was replaced with careful thought, planning, elbow grease and patience.

That being said, we now own two properties- and I never, ever thought we'd be "That Guy."  Even though we bought both properties at discounted/deeply discounted prices, we still own and must maintain two properties and we still must save for my husband's retirement.  Ergo we keep a *very* tight budget.  There isn't a lot of discretionary money floating around for travel, entertainment and recreational shopping.

Nevertheless, I seem to have developed a whole new life, with satisfying hobbies and interests that don't cost a king's ransom.  There's plenty to do out there that doesn't cost a lot of money.  The first step is to realize that you are trading hours, years of your life for a paycheck, so you can pay others to do things for you that you don't have time to do for yourself.  This can apply to the most basic things like home maintenance, services and yes, even entertainment.

Value added, when my husband has time off of work, I have "time off" as well.  Years of trying to reconcile 24/7/365 hospital employment with my husband's corporate hours (largely unsuccessfully- hospital hours can be grueling)  makes simply having the time together an amazing luxury.  Also, simply being able to go to bed when I am tired and sleep until I wake up is the most amazing thing I've ever done.

To the Original Poster- have you sat down with a financial advisor and have you had a trained, professional set of eyes review your numbers?  If you have- do you have an idea of what "retirement" will look like for you?  How do you want it to look?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 19, 2014)

mass_burner said:


> he might have been lucky, but the reason he still HAS the money is "has no kids". A major money pit. Is he married? That's the other one.


Married people do better financially than unmarried. We have no kids, my wife makes more than me and this year I went part time at my job to pursue my side job/hobby/passion. Now she is suggesting that I should retire soon to be a full time poor potter. I am about to turn 44, and I'm the luckiest guy that I know.

Edit: knock on wood


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 19, 2014)

No need to give your kids all your money while your alive,because they will get enough when your dead


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 19, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> No need to give your kids all your money while your alive,because they will get enough when your dead



Don't have kids but my four nieces seem inordinately interested in how I am feeling.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 19, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> No need to give your kids all your money while your alive,because they will get enough when your dead



No kids here . . . but even if I did . . . my money is going to a charitable cause my wife and I believe in.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 19, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> No kids here . . . but even if I did . . . my money is going to a charitable cause my wife and I believe in.


I just posted a thread of that very topic.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 19, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I just posted a thread of that very topic.



And I should say . . . I wasn't entirely truthful as you can see in the other post . . . I should have said no children of my own, but an estranged step daughter who we haven't heard of or seen in years is not in the will.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 19, 2014)

My wife told me she was the only caregiver to her mother for several months before she died. Although the other 4 siblings lived very close ,no one else helped. I think there are a lot of people in similar situations.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 19, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Don't have kids but my four nieces seem inordinately interested in how I am feeling.


 We've got family we rarely hear from unless they want something.....at this point we have no Will, but I do have 100G that is earmarked (Insurance Policy) for my buddy's two daughters (they don't know about it).....love 'em as if they were my own....we keep talking about a Will, but never go any further than that


----------



## Dune (Jan 25, 2014)

Definitely retire. The rest of us need the work.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 25, 2014)

We downsized a lot when I quit working. Slowed down too, after a while. Still need to do some more of that.
I'm finally getting back into the garden, and spending a lot of time on home improvements to help with the comfort level of the home.
I say retire, if you have the means, even if it requires a change in lifestyle to accommodate a smaller income from whatever source.
I saw way too many who worked too long, then when they did retire, died within a few short years.
I'd like to spend more time doing what I like rather than work. 
My vote...retire.
One thing you can't make more of, is time.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 25, 2014)

PapaDave said:


> .One thing you can't make more of, is time.



So true. The most precious thing is time.


----------



## begreen (Jan 25, 2014)

Run the numbers Velvetfoot and make sure they pro out with conservative estimates. If they do, or if you expect to make supplemental income when retired that helps make the balance then go for it.
http://money.msn.com/retirement/retirement-calculator.aspx

Matter fact, here's an offer... I'll make you a deal. You retire and I'll match you and will too.


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 26, 2014)

Do it! I retired at 63, never regretted it. As my wife says - every day is Saturday.


----------



## bag of hammers (Jan 26, 2014)

Retired Guy said:


> Do it! I retired at 63, never regretted it. As my wife says - every day is Saturday.



Starting to feel like every day is Monday here.  Can't wait to join you Retired Guy....


----------



## WeldrDave (Jan 26, 2014)

Go!  Don't do like my father did, retired at 70 then dropped dead at 74…. Go enjoy yourself.   But as somebody mentioned, get a hobby, DO SOMETHING!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 26, 2014)

I did enough work for 5 guys in my career,so i have no problem letting the young take up the sweat. 2014 will be the year "geezers just want to have fun" .


----------



## 1750 (Jan 26, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> We've got family we rarely hear from unless they want something.....at this point we have no Will, but I do have 100G that is earmarked (Insurance Policy) for my buddy's two daughters (they don't know about it).....love 'em as if they were my own....we keep talking about a Will, but never go any further than that


A simple will can take care of that and you'll sleep better knowing it's taken care of.   Depending on your situation, it could be as little as a few hundred dollars to have an attorney bless your wishes.  If you don't do it, intestacy (dying without a will) sends a portion of your estate to your state, and non-blood relatives will likely receive none of it.  Your "when they need something" family will appreciate your procrastination, however!  

Seriously, putting my estate in order was a big relief to me.


----------



## firebroad (Jan 27, 2014)

If you have to ask if you should or not, then no.
If I _could_ retire tomorrow I would.


----------



## northwinds (Jan 27, 2014)

There is no black and white line anymore for retirement.  I've been working off and on since college. If you don't like what you're doing, find something
else to do.  Go back to school if you need to boost your skills to do something more rewarding.  I like making money, and I've had about six different 
occupations--some have been very financially rewarding and sucked out my lifeblood; others have been a blast but barely minimum wage.  Life 
is a merry-go-round, and you only get one ride.


----------



## Retired Guy (Jan 27, 2014)

WeldrDave said:


> Go!  Don't do like my father did, retired at 70 then dropped dead at 74…. Go enjoy yourself.   But as somebody mentioned, get a hobby, DO SOMETHING!


A couple years before retirement my wife and I bought a hobby house in the 1000 island region - built in 1860 and has a plethora of projects for us to work on. Keeps life interesting for us.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 28, 2014)

I put in my papers.  May 20th is last day.


----------



## begreen (Feb 28, 2014)

Yea, congratulations. And true to my word, I am retiring Mar 31st.


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats right back at 'ya.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## firebroad (Feb 28, 2014)

Lucky dogs.  I will be 6 years behind you...If I make it that far
Enjoy yourselves!!


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 28, 2014)

Minimum 16 for me.


----------



## begreen (Feb 28, 2014)

Get debt free as soon as possible. It makes the decision a lot easier.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 28, 2014)

3 - 4 years if I can live that long.


----------



## GENECOP (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes, life is to precious to be spending your days uninspired...time to turn the page...


----------



## Retired Guy (Feb 28, 2014)

My wife says that every day is Saturday after you retire. 

Great news for you!


----------



## webbie (Feb 28, 2014)

DAKSY said:


> 3 - 4 years if I can live that long.



You looked like you have 20-30 left when I saw you in DC......


----------



## REFire (Feb 28, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I put in my papers.  May 20th is last day.


 
Karl, wise move on your part.  Have been retired for 17 years, never depressed,never bored, always have something  to do that I like. 
Just remember, "Short time alive, long time dead" enjoy it while you can.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats guys.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 28, 2014)

My joint has an incentive in place for my retirement....on September 30th, 2037.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2014)

Just don't ever wish to be older just so you can be retired. Trust me on this.


----------



## pen (Feb 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Just don't ever wish to be older just so you can be retired. Trust me on this.



Wish it away or not, I find it happens one day at a time.  Even at that rate, I periodically find myself feeling surprised that I am where I am


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2014)

You ain't gonna believe what happens next.


----------



## pen (Feb 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> You ain't gonna believe what happens next.



Wife says if I sober up, things won't be so surprising


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2014)

pen said:


> Wife says if I sober up, things won't be so surprising



Yours too huh?


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 1, 2014)

GENECOP said:


> Yes, life is to precious to be spending your days uninspired...time to turn the page...


 
Looks can be deceiving...


----------



## PapaDave (Mar 1, 2014)

Congratulations to both of you.
I quit working.....away from home........at the end of '06.
Such a good feeling.
Too bad I couldn't do it when I was 25.


----------



## firebroad (Mar 1, 2014)

I just hope you don't ever have to say,
"Welcome to Walmart!"


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 1, 2014)

firebroad said:


> I just hope you don't ever have to say,
> "Welcome to Walmart!"


Or "do you want fries with that burger"


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 1, 2014)

or, "I should have retired sooner!"


----------



## 1750 (Mar 1, 2014)

Congrats to you.

My _eldest_ starts college next year, so... we have at least another decade of rock-and-roll around here.


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2014)

Retired Guy said:


> My wife says that every day is Saturday after you retire.
> 
> Great news for you!



I'm totally ready to get off the merry-go-round. Stressed spelt backwards = Desserts!


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the good wishes everyone.


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 1, 2014)

The question is..will BeGreen's post frequency go up or down after retirement?


----------



## webbie (Mar 1, 2014)

woodgeek said:


> The question is..will BeGreen's post frequency go up or down after retirement?



It can't go up!
The guy is like Babe Ruth. No one is going to come close to the record unless they use performance enhancing drugs....and then the quality is likely to suffer...


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2014)

I will be on sabbatical from time to time as I intend to do some traveling. Some of it will be stove related, so field reports are possible.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Mar 2, 2014)

begreen said:


> I will be on sabbatical from time to time as I intend to do some traveling. Some of it will be stove related, so field reports are possible.


So in other words you will be reporting from the road via laptop and wi-fi from your motor home. Frequency may go up Have "mod" will travel
Please observe the no posting while driving restrictions.


----------



## begreen (Mar 2, 2014)

I suspect that some travel will be abroad in areas where the internet and flush toilets are a luxury.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 30, 2014)

Today was last day.  Weird leaving the place after 30 years.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 30, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> Today was last day.  Weird leaving the place after 30 years.



Congrats on stepping off of the treadmill.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 30, 2014)

God bless you! Enjoy!


----------



## Badfish740 (Apr 30, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> Today was last day.  Weird leaving the place after 30 years.



Enjoy!  I have to laugh at this thread because my parents were up last week and my mom said that she's trying to get my dad to "retire."  He retired from UPS five years ago after 25 years humping boxes and driving a truck, but after that he kicked his side business of repairing, buying, and selling OPE into high gear and now he's busier than when he was punching a clock five days a week   The thing is he loves his "job" now so it doesn't really feel like work anymore.


----------



## begreen (Apr 30, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> Today was last day.  Weird leaving the place after 30 years.



Congratulations. I hear you man. I stepped off April 1. It will feel odd for awhile. Decades long habits are hard to break.


----------



## 1750 (Apr 30, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> Today was last day.  Weird leaving the place after 30 years.





begreen said:


> Congratulations. I hear you man. I stepped off April 1. It will feel odd for awhile. Decades long habits are hard to break.


Congrats to you both!   That sounds like a wonderful spot to be in.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 30, 2014)

Badfish740 said:


> Enjoy!  I have to laugh at this thread because my parents were up last week and my mom said that she's trying to get my dad to "retire."  He retired from UPS five years ago after 25 years humping boxes and driving a truck, but after that he kicked his side business of repairing, buying, and selling OPE into high gear and now he's busier than when he was punching a clock five days a week   The thing is he loves his "job" now so it doesn't really feel like work anymore.



Pretty much what I did at 52. Eight years later I said to hell with it and shut it down. I was working harder working for myself than I ever had in my life. A momentum thing. I realized I had worked for jerks my whole life, and still was.


----------



## Woodman37 (May 1, 2014)

YES! I work with a few guys who are in their late 60s and still dragging their butts to work every day. And they could retire if they wanted to but work is their life. Get a hobby get out and do what you want. Live to the fullest we only get to go around once.


----------



## firebroad (May 1, 2014)

I have an 86 year old aunt who worked up until three years ago; she liked what she did.  I on the other hand am eligible to retire in 6 years, and cannot wait.  I have a list of things to do to keep me out of trouble, and a pile of books that I can't get to on my current schedule.
If you CAN work, and that is what you love, it's wonderful if you aren't pushed out the door.  I on the other hand am only hoping that my body and brain don't turn to oatmeal before I have a chance to retire.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 1, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## Beer Belly (May 1, 2014)

Awesome......so there is a light at the end of the tunnel. Everyday, I remind myself, "one more day closer to retirement".....and like firebroad, "hoping that my body and brain don't turn to oatmeal before I have a chance to retire.".....I think the Brain will be fine....however, the body maybe not.....10 years left, and starting to fall apart already


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 1, 2014)

Beer Belly said:


> .I think the Brain will be fine....however, the body maybe not.....10 years left, and starting to fall apart already


I started falling apart in my 40s
It just accelerates after that.


----------



## firebroad (May 1, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> I started falling apart in my 40s
> It just accelerates after that.


Gee, thanks for the ecouragement...


----------



## bag of hammers (May 1, 2014)

velvetfoot said:


> I'm thinking about it more and more.





velvetfoot said:


> Today was last day. Weird leaving the place after 30 years.



Congrats on not having to think about it anymore.  Between Jan 15 (your OP) and now - that's the blink of an eye.  Our time on this rock is short.  Enjoy your new found freedom and don't look back. 



begreen said:


> Congratulations. I hear you man. I stepped off April 1. It will feel odd for awhile. Decades long habits are hard to break



I hope to test that theory in a few years myself .  Congrats as well.

FWIW, I saw this a few weeks ago - I thought it was pretty inspiring.  The secret to a long life?  Simple - "do what you want to...".

http://www.nytimes.com/video/opinion/100000002796999/slomo.html


----------



## Flatbedford (May 1, 2014)

bag of hammers said:


> FWIW, I saw this a few weeks ago - I thought it was pretty inspiring.  The secret to a long life?  Simple - "do what you want to...".
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/video/opinion/100000002796999/slomo.html



"These are your 'good old days'" Nice.


----------



## begreen (May 1, 2014)

firebroad said:


> Gee, thanks for the ecouragement...


Keep yourself in good shape and hopefully the decline will be slower. I just moved 2 cords of rounds yesterday. And will commence splitting as soon as all the garden beds are prepped and ready. Can be done at 65 if you take your time and respect your back.


----------



## Retired Guy (May 1, 2014)

My father-in-law retired at 70 after years of twelve hour days. The next week his mother-in-law came to live with him and his wife. Killed his retirement plans.


----------



## ironpony (May 2, 2014)

congrats velvet on your retirement, life is short and unexpected things happen. You have to live each day to the max.
I am currently selling off everything I own and will be relocating to St Croix for retirement. I am 52 and plan on having fun the rest of my life, even if it is short. Wife thought we should wait 5 years, heck 5 years I might not be here. I have "crossed over" twice in my life, third time "he" might decide to keep me, I might not get to come back.


----------



## yooperdave (May 2, 2014)

My SIL is on of those persons that always has her ducks in a row and for years she would tell all of us that she could retire anytime she wanted.  She was in her 50's at the time, and I encouraged her.  Go now before it's to late-you never know what'll happen.  She never retired early, just waited until her 60's and then retired.  And then took care of her Mom and Dad who began to suffer from dementia.  (She couldn't accept the fact that it happened to them/her)  Then she had her first hip replacement.  Instead of traveling like the two of them had discussed they both sit at home.........
If you can swing it, retire early as you will never get that time/chance again!  Worst case, you could always go back to work in your 50's.  It seems that after they retire, many go back to work in their 60's and are still working in their 70's!

Velvetfoot and Bewgreen,    *CONGRATULATIONS!!*


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 2, 2014)

Retired Guy said:


> My father-in-law retired at 70 after years of twelve hour days. The next week his mother-in-law came to live with him and his wife. Killed his retirement plans.


Poor feller


----------



## firebroad (May 2, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Poor feller


OMG


----------



## valley ranch (May 4, 2014)

Do it, I don't know how I ever had time to work.

Richard


I just re read through the post, YOU DiD it! Good for you.


----------

